# Anyone been skydiving?



## burnd4life (May 19, 2010)

I went this past weekend and it was awesome! Of course having a small Belgian man strapped to my back was the least pleasant part of the experience, the rest more than made up for it. I created a slideshow for some co-workers and figured IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢d share. So has anyone else been?


----------



## chelvis (May 19, 2010)

I try and go twice a year... its addicting and i love it. My dad went with me on my 18th birthday. What can i say it runs in the family and i love it!


----------

